# '18 CTD: Manual Available With Leather



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

I learned today from GM, that it will be possible to get a 2018 Premier edition Cruze with the "four part combo" of diesel, hatch, manual AND leather, (unknown to me if the diesel sedan with manual tranny can be had with leather). While others may have known this before, this was positive and great news to us.






​
Now to start savings for all these goodies, for guessing that such a Premier with its required components, will be looking at around $30K. As very happy owners of a '12 Eco Manual (well except not thrilled with its dash and door panel "upholstery"), going to now go into a "spend less, save more" mode to make this happen by next fall.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perfect! If I get one, I'd likely be getting a Premier - so this will make my choice harder of whether to get a manual or an auto. 

Glad to hear it, though - hopefully this follows suit for the 1.4T as well - no reason that trim level shouldn't be available in a manual.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I always find it incredible that consumers even consider a premium of 25K on a compact car, let alone 30K. It won't be worth half that in 2 years tops. For 30K you can get a well equipped Malibu or even Impala. Buick's flagship car only costs 2K more to get into. I guess it's OK if you want to keep it for more than 5 years, but you're playing a risky game otherwise if you want to not be upside down and get out of it in a few years unless you're buying it outright.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

shockz said:


> I always find it incredible that consumers even consider a premium of 25K on a compact car, let alone 30K. It won't be worth half that in 2 years tops. For 30K you can get a well equipped Malibu or even Impala. Buick's flagship car only costs 2K more to get into. I guess it's OK if you want to keep it for more than 5 years, but you're playing a risky game otherwise if you want to not be upside down and get out of it in a few years unless you're buying it outright.


Fortunately, GM loves to slap discounts on the hood certain times of the year! Doesn't help resale one bit, but gets you into one for well under MSRP.

If they were priced like Hondas where you can't easily knock $ off, I wouldn't own a Premier.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

shockz said:


> I always find it incredible that consumers even consider a premium of 25K on a compact car, let alone 30K. It won't be worth half that in 2 years tops. For 30K you can get a well equipped Malibu or even Impala. Buick's flagship car only costs 2K more to get into. I guess it's OK if you want to keep it for more than 5 years, but you're playing a risky game otherwise if you want to not be upside down and get out of it in a few years unless you're buying it outright.


But you can't get one of those with a diesel. They're also larger - I don't necessarily want larger. For example: you can get a Colorado that rival some Silverados for price - but I don't want the 1/2-ton, because of how much larger it is. 

I could care less about resale value - no intention here on selling a vehicle that I purchased, at least, not for a very long time.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

And for us 7%'rs that really care, can not get a Buick and many other brands _with a manual transmission_ if you do not like the maintenance hassles of keeping cloth looking good (those of us who want and are willing to pay more for leather).

The 2018 CTD with the manual will give us that choice and a good amount of torque, and also per GM, is designed to be a sporty car to drive. Can not wait to have that confirmed!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

shockz said:


> I always find it incredible that consumers even consider a premium of 25K on a compact car, let alone 30K. It won't be worth half that in 2 years tops. For 30K you can get a well equipped Malibu or even Impala. Buick's flagship car only costs 2K more to get into. I guess it's OK if you want to keep it for more than 5 years, but you're playing a risky game otherwise if you want to not be upside down and get out of it in a few years unless you're buying it outright.


What's resale value? After 10-12 years the car's worth scrap, regardless of the manufacturer.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

It's pretty important for the term of your loan. If you want to get out of your car before the loan period is over, good luck breaking even on a brand new Cruze Premier, unless your loan period is less than 3 years or it's paid off. My 2014 LT1, that only has 30,000 miles isn't even worth half of what I bought it for. The '14 LTZ friend I know who paid 5 grand more for theirs has a resale value almost the same as mine and want's to get out, but is no where near right side up. It's all null if you plan on keeping it for 10-12 years, you'll get your moneys worth, but for most people, they're upside down and it's because they buy higher trim levels that aren't worth anything when trading in. That's all I'm saying.


----------

